# 450 marlin lever....



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

At the local gun shop and range, saw a used marlin 450 lever action.

Priced at 550 $

Decent condition.

Anyone have advice on this type of rifle?

I asked to see the ammunition, and learned that hornady makes them and they are made just for marlins.

I want it just for collection reasons, and occasionally I go hiking/ camping out here in the pacific north west. 

Is this practical? I liked it a lot but want an investment rather than a new toy......


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't know anything about how good an investment it would be. Are they going to stop making them anytime soon? I haven't seen prices go up very much for them.

I have two friends who went on a trip to Alaska. One bought the Marlin 450, and the other bought a lever gun in .45-70. The .45-70 was much easier to shoot, recoil very managible, accurate. The Marlin 450 was not as accurate and the recoil was stout, to say the least.


----------

